# Test cyp 1/2 life



## fornicator (Jan 30, 2020)

With test Cyp approximately at what rate do test levels drop? For example, 200mg a week keeps me at around 1200 test. If I have to miss a week or 2 would that put me all the way back down to my natural low t  levels or does it stay in your system longer than that?


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2020)

7 day half life is ballpark.

Your numbers are similar to mine. When I was on trt from the clinic, I used to get my bloods 8 days after the shot(0ne 200mg dose/week), levels would be down in the low 600's.


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2020)

What CJ said. I just ran bloods and I'm peak around 1,100 on 200 cyp a week, 10 days later I was at 600. Everyone is a little different but you should not become symptomatic by missing 2 shots on Test Cyp.


----------



## fornicator (Jan 30, 2020)

snake said:


> What CJ said. I just ran bloods and I'm peak around 1,100 on 200 cyp a week, 10 days later I was at 600. Everyone is a little different but you should not become symptomatic by missing 2 shots on Test Cyp.



How many days after your injection is the peak on test cyp?


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2020)

I believe 1-2 days.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 30, 2020)

Remember there is a half life, and an active life. Every chemical compound including AAS has a theoretical active life. So if cyp has an  estimated half  life of 7 days, it will have an active life of 14 days. Example would be a 200 mg injection of cyp will release 100 mgs of testosterone by its half life of 7 days.  But remains effectively active for its active life of 14 days. Naturally, there is a continuing clearing of each half life after, but I think hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## Jin (Jan 31, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Remember there is a half life, and an active life. Every chemical compound including AAS has a theoretical active life. So if cyp has an  estimated half  life of 7 days, it will have an active life of 14 days. Example would be a 200 mg injection of cyp will release 100 mgs of testosterone by its half life of 7 days.  But remains effectively active for its active life of 14 days. Naturally, there is a continuing clearing of each half life after, but I think hopefully you get the idea.



Most importantly. Remember the thug life.


----------

